# Arcania Gothic 4 Fehler...



## Chakalaker (15. Oktober 2010)

So hey^^
Ich hab mir heute Gothic 4 gekauft,weil ich Jowood mal geglaubt hab das das Spiel fehlerfrei ist....großer Fehler!
Mein Problem ist folgendes nach der Installation (lief ohne Komplikationen) wollte ich es spielen doch beim Start stürzt es ab und sagt das es nicht mehr funktioniert ohne Angabe von Gründen.
Weiß evtl wie man das fixxen kann?
Mein Pc ist relativ gut i7 etc vorhanden also daran liegt es schonmal nicht .____.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich ist auch direkt Jowood dran schuld. *rolleyes*

Vlt. Graka/Sound/DirectX/usw. updaten?
Und "i7 etc. vorhanden" heißt nicht das dein System gut ist.


----------



## Chakalaker (15. Oktober 2010)

Aber i7 steht da als empfohlen & den Rest erfülle ich auch._.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2010)

Das übliche..
Systemkonfiguration posten
Hast du die Installation als Admin ausgeführt? 
Etwaige Hotfixes auf der offiziellen Website übersehen?


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

So Problem gelöst laut can i run it, läuft es bei mir einwandfrei...^^
Ich gebs jetzt einfach zurück und hol's mir für die 360 =)


----------



## TheEwanie (16. Oktober 2010)

Nein! Guckst du hier! http://www.youtube.com/user/GermanLetsPlay#p/u/16/jjEPErVxn8A


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

Ouh danke 
Hat sich aber schon erledigt^.^


----------



## Valinar (16. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt Menschen die dafür Geld ausgeben?
Naja aber man muss anerkennen das es weniger Bugs als Gothic 3 hat...aber sonst kann man es trotzdem in Tonne werfen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Oktober 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die dafür Geld ausgeben?
> Naja aber man muss anerkennen das es weniger Bugs als Gothic 3 hat...aber sonst kann man es trotzdem in Tonne werfen.



*hüstel* Selbst Disney's "A bug's life" hat weniger Bugs als Gothic 3...


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich gebs jetzt einfach zurück und hol's mir für die 360 =)



Das ist so als würdest Du Dir ein Auto von Hersteller X kaufen, feststellen dass die Bremsen nicht gehn, knapp überleben und dann zurückdackeln und sagen: Hey ich will das gegen nen LKW von Ihnen tauschen!


----------



## Kizna (16. Oktober 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die dafür Geld ausgeben?
> Naja aber man muss anerkennen das es weniger Bugs als Gothic 3 hat...aber sonst kann man es trotzdem in Tonne werfen.




Lass mich raten, du hast zwei bis drei Beiträge gelesen und daraus deine Meinung gebildet?

Gothic 4 ist ein grundsolides Spiel. Das einzige Problem ist der Name Gothic, denn bis auf die Spielwelt,  hat es mit dem ursprünglichen Gothic wenig zu tun. Hätten es die Hersteller nur "Arcania" gennant, dann hätte es auch bessere Bewertungen gekriegt.


----------



## TrollJumper (16. Oktober 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du hast zwei bis drei Beiträge gelesen und daraus deine Meinung gebildet?
> 
> Gothic 4 ist ein grundsolides Spiel. Das einzige Problem ist der Name Gothic, denn bis auf die Spielwelt, hat es mit dem ursprünglichen Gothic wenig zu tun. Hätten es die Hersteller nur "Arcania" gennant, dann hätte es auch bessere Bewertungen gekriegt.



So ist es. Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn du im Restaurant Rinderfilet bestellst, aber nun Schweineohren bekommst die "Rinderfilet" heißen?
Du wärst bestimmt ziemlich angepisst und das war ich auch als ich es von einem Kumpel bekommen hab.


----------



## Kizna (16. Oktober 2010)

Wenn schon würde ich von Schweinefillet und Schweineohren sprechen, denn Gothic ist es immer noch, nur halt anders. Ich denke das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass keiner der neuen Gothic-Teile mehr an den alten Charm des Ersten und Zweiten rankommen kann. Das haben die Macher gewusst und es eben umgestaltet. Ob es nun gut oder schelcht ist, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. Nur die ganze Schlechtmacherei trieft halt einfach nicht zu, denn wir haben hier immer noch ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Oktober 2010)

So sind Menschen nunmal. 
Das Spiel nicht gekauft aber trotzdem rummotzen.

Ich glaub wenn ich irgendwo schreibe "Spiel x ist schlecht" mir 5 Accounts mache und immer diese Meinung vertrete. Ist das Spiel nach 1-2 Wochen "schlecht".


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Oktober 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wenn schon würde ich von Schweinefillet und Schweineohren sprechen, denn Gothic ist es immer noch, nur halt anders. Ich denke das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass keiner der neuen Gothic-Teile mehr an den alten Charm des Ersten und Zweiten rankommen kann. Das haben die Macher gewusst und es eben umgestaltet. Ob es nun gut oder schelcht ist, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. Nur die ganze Schlechtmacherei trieft halt einfach nicht zu, denn wir haben hier immer noch ein gutes Spiel.



Trotzdem, bei jedem Interview egal bei welchem Spielemagazin hat man gesagt, es wird ein Gothic alter Tradition.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich hab es mal angespielt und bin maßlos enttäuscht gewesen. Gott sei Dank hab ich es nicht gekauft. Die Quests sind schlecht, die Leute reagieren teilweise überhaupt nicht auf Aktionen von dir, völlig gleich, was du für Scheiße baust, dass ganze Level-System ist irgendwie mies umgesetzt, Crafting ist auch nicht so dolle, irgendwie einfach nur unterer Durchschnitt, aber mehr nicht.

Gut, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber ich würde mich ärgern, wenn ich es mir gekauft hätte.


----------



## Independent (17. Oktober 2010)

Hat doch jeder kommen sehen das das scheiße wird.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Oktober 2010)

Für Gothic Fans nicht zu empfehlen das SPiel weils einfach nicht viel mit Gothic zu tun hat.

Demo testen und dann vielelicht kaufen.


----------

